# LYFT AND UBER are "Essential Services"...you can drive!



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

UPDATE: I just read through the Alameda County Health Officer Order to Shelter In Place, 7 pages, and it lists "essential services" as "airlines, taxies, and other private transportation providers providing transportation services necessary for Essential Activities..." THIS WOULD INCLUDE LYFT AND UBER and should logically apply to all counties. You should be able to go out and get limited rides if you absolutely need to. I can gurantee you won't be making much though. I work 7 hours in the City yesterday, and only made $60. I actually did need that $$$. Don't drive around unneccesarily, save your gas.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Did you read the list of essential services? It covers just about everyone, although I didn't see bowling alley workers on it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I dunno about y'all, but if my services are "essential" then I'm holding out for higher pay.

Things were bad enough when it was 'normal'. Now the quantity of rides is extremely bleak, with a major virus threat to boot! No way I'm going out to drive for $12/hr gross. I'll just work on projects at home for a month.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I can do it! I can do it all night long!


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I dunno about y'all, but if my services are "essential" then I'm holding out for higher pay.
> 
> Things were bad enough when it was 'normal'. Now the quantity of rides is extremely bleak, with a major virus threat to boot! No way I'm going out to drive for $12/hr gross. I'll just work on projects at home for a month.


This X 1,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Uber and Lyft bribed the government tons of money


----------



## Vinny G (Mar 19, 2020)

If you’re willing to expose yourself to the Coronavirus for a 4 dollar ride you are suicidal.


----------



## Shabar2019 (May 1, 2019)

Almost all of the rides I got this week were for "essential services". I dropped off and picked up nurses, restaurant workers to work, and dropped off nd picked up people from grocery stores, Target, etc. One guy told me he would rather be in an Uber by himself, than on a bus with a bunch of people. A crowded bus will exceed the 10 person rule. There won't be a whole lot of rides, but they're still out there. Someone in the medical field told me to just make sure my windows are cracked when driving.


----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

Shabar2019 said:


> Almost all of the rides I got this week were for "essential services". I dropped off and picked up nurses, restaurant workers to work, and dropped off nd picked up people from grocery stores, Target, etc. One guy told me he would rather be in an Uber by himself, than on a bus with a bunch of people. A crowded bus will exceed the 10 person rule. There won't be a whole lot of rides, but they're still out there. Someone in the medical field told me to just make sure my windows are cracked when driving.


good advice on the windows being cracked.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

While reading off a list of benefits coming to workers in the coronavirus rescue package, President Trump just confirmed that 1099 contract employees will be eligible for pay that compensates for loss of income during this crisis.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> While reading off a list of benefits coming to workers in the coronavirus rescue package, President Trump just confirmed that 1099 contract employees will be eligible for pay that compensates for loss of income during this crisis.


Do not trust Trump with anything I would wait until the house and senate pass the bill


----------



## Ozzone (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't trust Congress either.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I dunno about y'all, but if my services are "essential" then I'm holding out for higher pay.
> 
> Things were bad enough when it was 'normal'. Now the quantity of rides is extremely bleak, with a major virus threat to boot! No way I'm going out to drive for $12/hr gross. I'll just work on projects at home for a month.


Yup. I've got a ton of 80% done projects I can finish, lol.



Shabar2019 said:


> Almost all of the rides I got this week were for "essential services". I dropped off and picked up nurses, restaurant workers to work, and dropped off nd picked up people from grocery stores, Target, etc. One guy told me he would rather be in an Uber by himself, than on a bus with a bunch of people. A crowded bus will exceed the 10 person rule. There won't be a whole lot of rides, but they're still out there. Someone in the medical field told me to just make sure my windows are cracked when driving.


That's kind of the problem with driving right now. There aren't many trips, and the trips you do get are the people who are working in the high risk jobs - medical, retail.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Nina2 said:


> Do not trust Trump with anything I would wait until the house and senate pass the bill


The Senate passed the bill Wednesday night, and the House will pass it tomorrow (Friday), then fly the hell back home to self-quarantine ASAP. Lots of old evil geezers and geezerettes that Covid-19 would make quick work of.


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> UPDATE: I just read through the Alameda County Health Officer Order to Shelter In Place, 7 pages, and it lists "essential services" as "airlines, taxies, and other private transportation providers providing transportation services necessary for Essential Activities..." THIS WOULD INCLUDE LYFT AND UBER and should logically apply to all counties. You should be able to go out and get limited rides if you absolutely need to. I can gurantee you won't be making much though. I work 7 hours in the City yesterday, and only made $60. I actually did need that $$$. Don't drive around unneccesarily, save your gas.


when this ends 9 out of 10 drivers that choose to drive will get cv-19 and if i get the numbers right 2 will die. you drive if you want to, i will take my chances at home.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

GumballWaterson said:


> when this ends 9 out of 10 drivers that choose to drive will get cv-19 and if i get the numbers right 2 will die. you drive if you want to, i will take my chances at home.


I think the death rate is somewhere between 2 and 4 percent, which means for every 100 drivers (people) that get it, just 2-4 won't make it.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> UPDATE: I just read through the Alameda County Health Officer Order to Shelter In Place, 7 pages, and it lists "essential services" as "airlines, taxies, and other private transportation providers providing transportation services necessary for Essential Activities..." THIS WOULD INCLUDE LYFT AND UBER and should logically apply to all counties. You should be able to go out and get limited rides if you absolutely need to. I can gurantee you won't be making much though. I work 7 hours in the City yesterday, and only made $60. I actually did need that $$$. Don't drive around unneccesarily, save your gas.


Just accepted a "temporary" job at Walmart to cover my lower income.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Mista T said:


> I think the death rate is somewhere between 2 and 4 percent, which means for every 100 drivers (people) that get it, just 2-4 won't make it.


Drivers are a unique demographic. Drivers have to be 21 and mostly will not include the elderly.

Death rates are flawed statistics. There isn't enough blanket testing of the population to have an accurate idea of death rate to infected. It would require testing an entire populous regularly. Death rates being reported mostly leave out asymptomatic and even mild cases. Plenty of people around the world are pretty sick and can't get tested. This brings the rate down. Other issues include multiple tests on one person to confirm infection and for recovery detection.

Another factor is access to healthcare.

Point being I don't think you can simply go out driving thinking you only have a 1 in 50 chance of dying from this thing. It's all dependent on your age, health, and some factors that are still a bit mysterious or perhaps simply bad luck. I'm not chancing it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

GumballWaterson said:


> when this ends 9 out of 10 drivers that choose to drive will get cv-19 and if i get the numbers right 2 will die. you drive if you want to, i will take my chances at home.


From the looks of things here in the Chicago suburbs today, most drivers agree with you.

Also, thanks to some fear-mongering article published yesterday, many passengers are afraid to get in a Lyft car where an infected person could have just disembarked.


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

2win said:


> Drivers are a unique demographic. Drivers have to be 21 and mostly will not include the elderly.


According to Uber and Lyft the age groups vary greatly by State, NJ / NY the largest age group is 50+, but CA is under 35.


----------

